# how to pre-heat ford 6710



## frederic6710 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hello everone,

I've just bought a tractor from a farmer wich is ill. 
How do i pre-heat the tractor to start him? Turning te ignition key to the left (like kubota) doesn't work.
@ ford owners, how i fre-heat him?

thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That 6710 is a nice machine in a real handy hp range. I believe Andy (Admin) restored either a 5600 or 5610 a while back and he may be able to give you some info. as to how the pre-heat works. I am sure one of our members will jump in with an answer ASAP. In the mean time please feel welcome to Tractor Forum and enjoy!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Frederic6710, First, welcome to TractorForum. Nice to have a member from Belgium.

I don’t know where the preheat button on your 6710 is located, but your local Ford/New Holland dealer will. Give him a call. While you are talking with him you might want ask if he will order you a operator and service manual. Price the service manual before you order. They can be a little on the expensive side.:dazed:

Have fun with your new tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/be-flag1.gif>
Belgium guest! Welcome. BTW, what is the official language there. I have always been confused as I would assume it would have been Dutch or German, but I know alot of French is spoken there likewise. At least from what I remember from Brussels. 

To the best of my knowledge there is an air warmer that is inside the intake system. At least I know my 6600 has an intake warmer in the air intake system. You have to turn the key to the right a couple clicks before you engage the engine. I think you hold it there for a minute or two. I would think it would be the same for your 6710. If your location warrants it, you could also use the block heater on really cold days thought,and than you dont even have to use the air warmer. Living in Louisiana, I don't have a need for all of these heater systems, so I generally don't use em. I hope this helps you and WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM!!!! 

I restored a Ford 6600. This one here:

<img height=535 width=740 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-1.jpg>
<img height=535 width=740 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-2.jpg>
<img height=535 width=740 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-5.jpg>
<img height=545 width=720 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-4.jpg>
<img height=535 width=720 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-3.jpg>
<img height=530 width=740 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-6.jpg>
<img height=600 width=800 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-8.jpg>
<img height=600 width=800 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/htdocs/6600-7.jpg>


----------



## frederic6710 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *<img src=http://www.saintroad.com/be-flag1.gif>
> Belgium guest! Welcome. BTW, what is the official language there. I have always been confused as I would assume it would have been Dutch or German, but I know alot of French is spoken there likewise. At least from what I remember from Brussels.
> 
> ...



Hello,
Belgium is separated in two languages; Dutch (were i live) and french. In Brussels they mostley speak french. 

The problem about the pre-heating os solved. It's like you told, turn the ignition ON, wait 2 or 3 minuts, starting and the motor is running. I've heard that there is also a "dual power" what means that every gear is splitted in two (i suppose), but i don't have such a model (i think).
About your restauration, it's very nice. What the colornumber of the blue ford color?

Regards


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Glad I could solve your issue!!! I will have to check on the patin color number but it did come out well!!!!

Welcome and I hope you hang around Frederic here at TF.


----------

